# [carte graphique] quand je l'en léve tout bug.

## alpha_one_x86

Bonjour, la encore j'ai bien chercher mais j'ai pas trouver, je cherche a lancer mon pc sans carte graphique, mais helas, quand je débranche ma carte graphique, le bios ce lance, stop on error=none, mais apres il ne boot pas sur linux...

EDIT: J'arrive apparament pas a booter sur windows, donc c'est peu etre grub qui bloque.

grub avec splash screen, et boot en fb.

----------

## Enlight

Bah c'est normal, non?

----------

## titoucha

Tu cherches à faire quoi   :Shocked: 

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Je cherche a faire un serveur, donc c'est normal que X ne marche pas, mais apche, et tout le reste devrai ce lancer.

EDIT: Des que ca marche sans carte graphique, j'enléve la clavier et la sourie.

----------

## SnowBear

Salut,

sur certaine carte mère il est impossible de lancer un pc s'il n'y a pas de carte graphique.

As-tu fait un tour dans ton bios afin de modifier l'option : "Halt On" ?

Si ce n'est pas le cas règle la sur "No errors" ce qui signifiera que ton pc continuera de fonctionner s'il n'y a pas de clavier... et peut-être de carte graphique (à tester pour la carte).

Cordialement.

PS : sur mon serveur j'ai une carte graphique (mais pas de X), c'est très pratique pour accéder au serveur si ssh ou eth0 foirent  :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

 *SnowBear wrote:*   

> PS : sur mon serveur j'ai une carte graphique (mais pas de X), c'est très pratique pour accéder au serveur si ssh ou eth0 foirent 

 

Pareil, avec une Nvidia GF2 même, c'est dommage de pas pouvoir l'exploiter mais bon ...

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Je peu booter sur un windows XP avec une mbr XP, donc c'est pas la carte mere qui bloque... et j'ai bien régler le bios.

----------

## SnowBear

Je viens de relire le premier post et certaine choses me semble bizarre...

- Pourquoi une image sur Grub si pas d'écran pour la voir ? (désactive là)

- Pour le fb même remarque.

Dans le handbook on peut voir cette joli phrase :

```
# Jolie image « splash »

# Mettez la ligne suivante en commentaire

# si votre machine n'a pas de carte graphique.
```

url : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#grub

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Car defois mon pc a une carte graphique pour géré les probleme ssh et réseau, ou defois pour une utilisation de bureau.

----------

## geekounet

Et pourquoi tu tiens à enlever cette carte graphique si tu sais que tu risque d'en avoir besoin en cas de pb de réseau ou autre ?

----------

## blasserre

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Et pourquoi tu tiens à enlever cette carte graphique si tu sais que tu risque d'en avoir besoin en cas de pb de réseau ou autre ?

 

il est membre de la confrérie du cruciforme

----------

## kopp

Ouais mais bon, l'AGP/PCI-E, c'est pas fait pour faire du plug&play tous les jours... m'est avis que si tu t'amuses un peu trop à enfiler et retirer des cartes là dedans, ça va vite se déteriorer. Déjà, rien qu'à voir l'effort pour les insérer ...  :Smile: 

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Carte j'ai une carte graphique pour 3 pc, donc je veux mettre ma CG sur mon pc principal et defois sur celui la.

----------

## SnowBear

Investit dans 2 autres cartes graphiques, par exemples des matrox (ou TNT2 ou S3...) pour les autres pcs (15 maximum).

----------

## Ezka

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> Carte j'ai une carte graphique pour 3 pc, donc je veux mettre ma CG sur mon pc principal et defois sur celui la.

 

Trouve toi un brocanteur informatique, pour 5¤ tu pourras te trouver un vieille CG qui fonctionne ... pour un server ça suffit !

----------

## kopp

tu dois même pouvoir trouver des carcasses de pc que des gens jette et récuperer le matos  :Smile: 

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Des carte graphique en PCI c'est pas si courant, car j'ai que du PCI et du PCIe.

Et en + ma carte mere de mon serveur fait SLI (2xPCIe 16x).

----------

## Delvin

y'a aucun probléme à mettre une seule carte graphique non SLI sur une carte mére SLI

t'auras pas le SLI c'est tout  :Smile: 

----------

## Enlight

Moi ça me choque un peu qu'on me dise qu'un pc peut tourner sans CG vu que les progs prévoient au minimum un display VGA et que la CG est accédée par les ports du BIOS. du coup ma mémoire vidéo elle part où??? Ou alors certaines CG ont une feinte dans le bios, mais si c'est pas là je vois pas où.

Sinon pourquoi ne pas t'acheter un vieille CG pour super pas cher?

----------

## YetiBarBar

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Moi ça me choque un peu qu'on me dise qu'un pc peut tourner sans CG vu que les progs prévoient au minimum un display VGA et que la CG est accédée par les ports du BIOS. du coup ma mémoire vidéo elle part où??? Ou alors certaines CG ont une feinte dans le bios, mais si c'est pas là je vois pas où.

 

Moi ça me choque pas tant que ça : en électronique embarquée, tu peux emmener sur une simple système des systèmes linux qui font tourner de grosses applis mais qui ont pas besoin de sorties graphiques.

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Sinon pourquoi ne pas t'acheter un vieille CG pour super pas cher?

 

+1 pour une utilisation serveur, au moins, au moindre problème tu branche ton cable vidéo à chaud sur ta carte (une vieille Mystique 2Mo, d'une dixaine d'année tourne encore sur un serveur chez moi, il y a surement moyen de recupérer mieux pour pas cher sur une vieille carcasse ... )

----------

## alpha_one_x86

 *Delvin wrote:*   

> y'a aucun probléme à mettre une seule carte graphique non SLI sur une carte mére SLI
> 
> t'auras pas le SLI c'est tout 

 

Je sais c'est mon cas, mais c'est un peu dommage.

J'ai plus de veille carcasse.

----------

## geekounet

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> J'ai plus de veille carcasse.

 

Fais un petit tour en ville, ça se trouve facilement dans la rue il parait  :Wink: 

----------

## alpha_one_x86

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   J'ai plus de veille carcasse. 
> 
> Fais un petit tour en ville, ça se trouve facilement dans la rue il parait 

 

Peu etre a paris, mais pas a amiens.

----------

## El_Goretto

[OFF]

 *YetiBarBar wrote:*   

> une vieille Mystique 2Mo, d'une dixaine d'année tourne encore sur un serveur chez moi

 

Waaaaah, trop moderne!  :Razz: 

Moi c'est une MGA Millennium...  :Smile:   (d'ailleurs, marrant çà, on en entend plus trop parler, de la super WRAM kitue de l'époque...)

[/OFF]

----------

## geekounet

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> [OFF]
> 
>  *YetiBarBar wrote:*   une vieille Mystique 2Mo, d'une dixaine d'année tourne encore sur un serveur chez moi 
> 
> Waaaaah, trop moderne! 
> ...

 

J'en ai une aussi sur mon vieux Pentium 200  :Smile: 

----------

## alpha_one_x86

J'ai encore des carte ISA (j'en ai 5), mais celle en pci j'en ai plus.

----------

## yuk159

J'aimerai pas voir la tête du slot de ta carte graphique dans quelques temps, à force de la brancher/débrancher constament...   :Confused: 

----------

## YetiBarBar

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> J'ai encore des carte ISA (j'en ai 5), mais celle en pci j'en ai plus.

 

Par contre, celle là, je les utiliserais pas ...

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> Peu etre a paris, mais pas a amiens.

 

Je suis sur qu'à Amiens aussi, il y a des trucs genre AZ Cash qui rachètent aux gens leur vieux matos une misère et ou tu pourra trouver une carte graphique pour une petite dizaine d'

----------

## alpha_one_x86

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

> J'aimerai pas voir la tête du slot de ta carte graphique dans quelques temps, à force de la brancher/débrancher constament...  

 

Par grave j'en ai 2.

Je croi que je vais attendre puis me prendre une carte graphique 7300GS en PCIe, au lieux de me prendre la tete

----------

## El_Goretto

Le bon plan serait les magasins du type recyclage de consommables. Il y a un magasin dans le bled perdu de mes parents qui fait çà pour les imprimantes (et ils font un peu de matos info aussi quand même), et je me rappelle les 5-6 cartons du fond du magasin avec tout à 10, avec des cartes pci/isa en tout genre.

----------

## alpha_one_x86

J'ai deja chercher des magazin comme ca, mais j'en ai pas trouver...

----------

## Ezka

Mais tu vas dans n'importe quel maga d'info qui fait des réparations pour particulier et ils devraient bien avoir ce que tu cherches pour pas cher ! Privilégie les ptits assembleurs, souvent ce sont les plus sympa   :Wink:  .

----------

